#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Can someone tell me how to plan a Vacation?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We prefer vacation to be a fun and relaxing break from our everyday routine life.
But a poorly planned vacation can become a big headache to us.So a proper planning is necessary for fun filled vacation.


Can you guys tell me some tips to plan a great vacation?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We prefer vacation to be a fun and relaxing break from our everyday routine life.
> But a poorly planned vacation can become a big headache to us.So a proper planning is necessary for fun filled vacation.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me some tips to plan a great vacation?


First of all plan the vacation with whom you're going to spend it with. Then plan the destination you're planningg to go for

----------


## Bhavya

> First of all plan the vacation with whom you're going to spend it with. Then plan the destination you're planningg to go for


Agree, First thing we do when we decide to go on a vacation is to select the destination and the people we are going to spend our vacation then only we can plan our trip. And I asked suggestion for planning trip after selecting the destination and the people. Hope now you're clear about my question.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We prefer vacation to be a fun and relaxing break from our everyday routine life.
> But a poorly planned vacation can become a big headache to us.So a proper planning is necessary for fun filled vacation.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me some tips to plan a great vacation?


Unplanned trips are awesome too, just like I do mark a place on Google map and ask for the people to join. Don't ever try to change the date that you fixed for anyone. If you start changing for someone it will lead to cancel it sometimes.

----------


## Bhavya

> Unplanned trips are awesome too, just like I do mark a place on Google map and ask for the people to join. Don't ever try to change the date that you fixed for anyone. If you start changing for someone it will lead to cancel it sometimes.


Very True, Changing the date finally lead to cancelling the trip, I have so many experiences in this.

----------

